# SA Merckx fork swap?



## Beekeeper (Aug 22, 2006)

After reading of the heroic efforts of Innergel in tracking down Rashids stash of Merckx frames, I took the plunge and ordered one. After much to-ing and fro-ing it finally arrived last week. However there is a problem: The fork that was sent is only 20 mm longer than the headtube, therfore I am unable to install it with any of the headsets at my LBS, the steerer is just too short.

So, I was wondering if anyone was having similar problems, and if so would they be prepared to swap forks? 

The headtube on my Corsa 01 is 163mm, the steerer tube is 183mm, so I reckon I'll need another 30mm to be on the safe side.

I know it's a long shot but any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Rashid totally f-ed up on a lot of these forks. I'm sorry you got the wrong one. I know others did too. Hopefully you can find someone to swap with. 

It almost makes me glad that I couldn't get the group buy done. I'd have had to kill someone with all this mess with the forks. 

PS - That Corsa is lovely. I love the chrome rear triangle.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

I really think someone needs to contact Eddy and let him know that the S.A distributor is screwing up. Really.

b21


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

barry1021 said:


> I really think someone needs to contact Eddy and let him know that the S.A distributor is screwing up. Really.
> 
> b21



I happen to know how to get that message through.

New shop opening here next spring.

Will be carrying Merckx and De Rosa, with a distinctly Euro feel.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*owner named*



toomanybikes said:


> I happen to know how to get that message through.
> 
> New shop opening here next spring.
> 
> Will be carrying Merckx and De Rosa, with a distinctly Euro feel.



Axle perchance?

when are you finding me (Graphic Design) and the Mrs (interior design)
jobs up there, eh?

heck I'll work at the new shop


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> Axle perchance?
> 
> when are you finding me (Graphic Design) and the Mrs (interior design)
> jobs up there, eh?
> ...


Good guess.

I bet you guys could easliy find something here, slowing down a bit right now as a result of the slowdown to the south.

Sad thing is - housing wise - you wouldn't put any money in your pocket.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Make sure he has good fire insurance. I understand that bikes shops in the GWN have a tendency to burn, and with alarming regularity. What's going on up there?

Has your insurance claim gone anywhere yet?


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> I happen to know how to get that message through.
> 
> New shop opening here next spring.
> 
> Will be carrying Merckx and De Rosa, with a distinctly Euro feel.


 A Merckx selling Merckx? That'll never work......:idea: 

b21


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

are all forks the same as far as angles, etc? in other words, is the only difference between the forks steerer length? if that's the case, measure your, i'll measure my steerer tube and others should do the same. perhaps mine is long enough for someone else's, and vice versa.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 22, 2006)

Not sure about the angles being the same, but if they are, if someone has a steerer tube at least 205mm long I'd be up for swapping. 

The steerer tube on my fork is 183mm long, the head tube of the frame (having re-measured it) is 161mm, so maybe a Corsa 01 a few sizes down from my 58 would fit the fork that I have?


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 22, 2006)

innergel said:


> Rashid totally f-ed up on a lot of these forks. I'm sorry you got the wrong one. I know others did too. Hopefully you can find someone to swap with.
> 
> It almost makes me glad that I couldn't get the group buy done. I'd have had to kill someone with all this mess with the forks.
> 
> PS - That Corsa is lovely. I love the chrome rear triangle.



It really is a beautiful frame, I didn't think it'd be quite so nice after seeing Rashids pics of it, although having said that my pic isn't up to much either!

I emailed Rashid to see if he can do anything on the fork front, but if not, my LBS is a bit of an alladins cave so should be able to get something similar to be going on with.

I'm looking forward to building it up, it's going to be a longterm project I think. Not sure if I should trawl around for older parts on ebay, or put bang up to date campag components on it with some nice 3x wheels and more classical finishing kit, anyway, it'll be fun deciding!


----------



## ace70 (Aug 21, 2007)

edit.


----------

